# Please help php5 can't install due to package



## tjk3042 (Aug 20, 2012)

```
===>  Installing for pkgconf-0.8.6

===>  pkgconf-0.8.6 conflicts with installed package(s):
      pkg-config-0.25_1

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
Home#
```
:stud


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2012)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING:


```
20120726:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/pkg-config
  AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org

  devel/pkg-config has been replaced by devel/pkgconf

  # portmaster -o devel/pkgconf devel/pkg-config
  or
  # portupgrade -fo devel/pkgconf pkg-config-\*

  pkgng:
  # pkg set -o devel/pkg-config:devel/pkgconf
  # pkg install -f devel/pkgconf
```


----------



## tjk3042 (Aug 20, 2012)

I've tried this I am very very new to FreeBSD. I got Gnome installed, apache22, ftp and they all work now I am trying to get php and mysql.

```
Home# /usr/ports/UPDATING
/usr/ports/UPDATING: Permission denied.
```



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Read /usr/ports/UPDATING:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2012)

tjk3042 said:
			
		

> ```
> Home# /usr/ports/UPDATING
> /usr/ports/UPDATING: Permission denied.
> ```


[cmd=]less /usr/ports/UPDATING[/cmd]

And follow the instructions regarding devel/pkgconf.


----------



## tjk3042 (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't make heads or tails with this... do I need to delete  pkg-config-0.25_1


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes, delete it. It's replaced by devel/pkgconf.


----------



## tjk3042 (Aug 20, 2012)

ok I got rid of that and got a new one which I did as it told me and it is still doing the same darn thing...

```
===>  Installing for pcre-8.31
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if devel/pcre already installed
===>   An older version of devel/pcre is already installed (pcre-8.20)
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of devel/pcre
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pcre.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pcre.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
Home#
```


----------



## tjk3042 (Aug 20, 2012)

Bump anyone here to help newbie lol


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't bump threads tjk3042.

Read the message, it says it's already installed. Install ports-mgmt/portmaster, it'll make installing ports a little easier for you. Then use it like this to install lang/php5:

`# portmaster lang/php5`


----------



## tjk3042 (Aug 20, 2012)

Sry didn't know about the bump just tired and frustrated at the moment


----------

